# Transferring money to the UK



## Haroon2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

I am looking to transfer part of my salary to my UK bank account every month. Can anyone advice on the best method to this, incuring the least cost. 

I am paid in dirhams into my Dubai HSBC account but belive I am going to be charged every month when transferring. Someone mentioned setting up a pounds account in Dubai. 

Much appreciated...


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

I use a company called Global Currency Exchange - cheaper than using a bank. PM me and I'll give you the details.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

MAW0504 said:


> I use a company called Global Currency Exchange - cheaper than using a bank. PM me and I'll give you the details.


+1. I use these guys every month and the process is very easy. Everything can be done online and rates are very good compared to banks.


----------



## Haroon2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. How many days does it take to open an account with them.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Mine was all done in a day with them very easy process


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

ode17366 said:


> Mine was all done in a day with them very easy process


Same


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

How long before the money is available in your non-uae account? Anyone know how long it takes to get to a uk account (Natwest)?

Thx

D.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

It took 3 to 5 working days to get to my Nationwide account


----------



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

MAW0504 said:


> I use a company called Global Currency Exchange - cheaper than using a bank. PM me and I'll give you the details.



Hi Maw can you PM me the details too would be much appreciated

Stimpy


----------



## Haroon2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will be opening an account on Monday


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Thinking of moving your Dirhams or Dollars to Sterling? Want the best rates? | Financialuae's Blog


----------



## robdw1987 (May 29, 2013)

*Hsbc*

Hi guys, moving out in August and I will be needing to transfer money back to the UK on a monthly basis.. 

Does anyone have any experience with a HSBC premier account? I saw that you can transfer for free(?) between international accounts with them and that it should be instantaneous, so I just wanted to see if anyone had any experience of this before I get the ball rolling.

Cheers!
Rob


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Haroon2013 said:


> Thanks guys. I will be opening an account on Monday


I met one of the relationship managers at Global Currency Exchange at a wine tasting night the other week and the she seemed to know her stuff and very professional 

let me know if you need her details

Thanks


----------

